# How much honey in a honey super?



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Depends on the size of the supers, how many frames in the super and your harvest method. I generally get 35 to 40 pounds per medium super. 9 or 10 frames in each. I extract. 

Best advice would be to get your strainers and a 5 gallon bucket. Harvest your honey, see how much you get then buy jars/cans at wal mart.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I just happened to have weighed some frames of honey yesterday before extracting, these were medium frames. I used 9 frames to a box, all combs were filled corner to corner. The average weight of a comb of honey was 5.5 pounds, that's including the frame with a sheet of Rite Cell in it. After extracting, the same frame weighed 1.7 pounds, so that comes out to 3.8 pounds of honey per medium frame. A box of 9 frames therefore would be about 34.2 pounds. This question comes up about a hundred time a year at least, maybe everyone could write this down and keep it posted on your fridge for future reference.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Did u weigh the extracted honey?


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

I extracted a couple weeks ago and got 4.3 pound of honey per frame. 38.7 pound per 9 frame medium.


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

I extracted some honey last week and averaged a quart of honey per frame. These were shallow supers with 9 frames per super. For jars I go to Wal-Mart and buy pint size canning jars. They are about $9.00 per dozen including lids.


----------



## Irons (Dec 29, 2005)

jmgi said:


> This question comes up about a hundred time a year at least, maybe everyone could write this down and keep it posted on your fridge for future reference.



 Thanks guys for the info, I really do appreciate it. I did try the search, albeit briefly. I sure hope there is a day when I have more answers than questions. 

I guess I am yet another "new guy not knowing what I was talking about". LOL I thought there were deeps, mediums and honey(shallow) supers.

That gives me a great head start on what to get for about 10 shallow frames of honey.


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

I just extracted and got 1.84 gallons from a single (shallow) super.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

I extracted 2 medium supers after the maples and got 78 pounds of honey. Last fall I got 116 pounds from 3 supers. Works out to 40 pounds a super, with a couple pounds left in extractor cleanup.


----------

